# What Model is this Great Western Firearm?



## bbuckis (May 2, 2017)

Hi all, New to the forum.
Living here in NY State we have to start Certifying our handguns with the State Police every five years. This is my first time doing this, and they ask what model the pistols are. This is not listed on the County Permits and sometime not listed on the pistol itself. This is one of a few handguns I inherited years ago, and don't know much about it.

So, here's the question. What model is this revolver? Great Western Single Action Revolver, .45 caliber, 5-1/2" Barrel, Serial #GW6XX.













I would think this is a Fast Draw Model but the Fast Draw Models didn't start until Serial #18500 Mine is only in the 6 hundred range.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Manufacturer,Revolver, serial number, 45 cal.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If the online questionnaire excepts it , you're good to go .


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

bbuckis said:


> Great Western Single Action Revolver, .45 caliber, 5-1/2" Barrel, Serial #GW6XX.


You've answered your own question. BTW, NY firearm laws and this registration scheme are unconstitutional and against the very fabric of what the bill of rights stands for, just so you know. Send a letter to that butthole Andrew Cuomo and his cronies and tell em denner told ya. :mrgreen: Remember, if you register your firearms they know where to get them. Registration leads to confiscation, if you don't believe me ask an Australian, or Brit, and they will tell ya.

Cuomo is probably still clueless on why the dems lost so badly, but hey, what would you expect from a tyrant?


----------



## Swervage (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for your tips guys was usefull for me too!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

All your handguns are most likely already registered. Not re-registering the handguns can send up a red flag . With a possible visit as to why you are not following the law. 

Any "long-guns" that many possess are not registered . That is where I would , if I owned any "long guns" consider the registration issue


----------

